
LuaJIT implementation of the Smalltalk-80 interpreter and performance comparison - Rochus
https://github.com/rochus-keller/Smalltalk#a-smalltalk-80-interpreted-virtual-machine-on-luajit
======
Rochus
Author here. I already posted the C++ version of the Smalltalk-80 interpreter
(see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23388849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23388849)),
which makes it possible to do performance comparisons of LuaJIT with native
based on a decently complex application (i.e. not a micro benchmark); the
referenced page includes some measurement results; the LuaJIT implementation
is only marginally slower than the native one.

